# Mon Macbook ne veut plus s'éteindre



## whiteoak (7 Juillet 2008)

J'ai cherché partout sur le forum mais mon souci est l'inverse des sujets que j'ai pu trouver, mon précieux macbook ne veut plus jamais s'éteindre.
Lorsque je le lui demande, il commence la procédure puis m'annonce qu'une application n'a pas pu quitter ( je fais alors forcer à quitter) , si plusieurs applications sont ouvertes il les passe toutes en revue systématiquement.
Lorsque j'ai tout vérifié et que je suis sûre qu'aucune application n'est ouverte, il entame également la procédure puis me dit que le finder refuse de quitter, mais il est impossible de forcer le finder à quitter.... Donc je ne l'éteins plus car je ne veux pas abuser de la procédure extinction forcée avec le bouton de démarrage.
Mais cela m'ennuie de le laisser toujours en veille et je ne peux plus non plus faire les mises à jour qui nécessitent un redémarrage car celui ci ne se fait pas non plus du coup.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?
j'ai un macbook 13 pouces, 2,2GHZ intelcore 2 duo, il est sous mac os 10.5.2 (j'ai recopié tout ça du mac mais pour moi c'est presque du chinois!)
Merci.


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)

Je pense que tu devrais tout de même essayer de "relancer" le finder...


----------



## whiteoak (7 Juillet 2008)

je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, hélas en vain car alors je n'ai plus que le fond d'écran indéfiniment.


----------



## Full62fr (7 Juillet 2008)

Essaye de fermer ton macbook après une utilisation de Onyx qui ferme toutes les applications avant de commencer les vérifications.


----------



## whiteoak (7 Juillet 2008)

Echec aussi voici ce que ça affiche

Feremeture de session annulée car l'application Onyx n'a pas pu quitter etc...

Puis même chose avec Finder

et de nouveau l'immuable fond d'écran.

Est ce grave de ne jamais éteindre mon Macbook?
Peut être que je ne sais pas utiliser Onyx?


----------



## jeromemac (7 Juillet 2008)

whiteoak a dit:


> Echec aussi voici ce que ça affiche
> 
> Feremeture de session annulée car l'application Onyx n'a pas pu quitter etc...
> 
> ...



mais depuis quand tu as ce probleme?
quand tu laisse appuyer sur le bouton de demarage, ça l'eteint bien? et quand tu redémarre tu peu plus l'arreter ensuite?? c ça??
car si c le cas c quand meme bien bizarre ton histoire


----------



## whiteoak (8 Juillet 2008)

Oui  c'est exactement ça je ne peux l'éteindre qu'en maintenant le bouton de démarrage enfoncé et je crois que c'est ue procédure à éviter, du coup je ne l'éteins plus jamais. 
Cela fait donc plusieurs semaines que ça dure, j'ai vérifié l'état du mac book dans les utilitaires, ça me dit que tout va bien. 
Onyx me dit aussi que tout va bien mais n'arrive pas à l'éteindre malgré tout!
Est ce embêtant pour mon MB de ne jamais être vraiment éteint?


----------



## jeromemac (9 Juillet 2008)

whiteoak a dit:


> Oui  c'est exactement ça je ne peux l'éteindre qu'en maintenant le bouton de démarrage enfoncé et je crois que c'est ue procédure à éviter, du coup je ne l'éteins plus jamais.
> Cela fait donc plusieurs semaines que ça dure, j'ai vérifié l'état du mac book dans les utilitaires, ça me dit que tout va bien.
> Onyx me dit aussi que tout va bien mais n'arrive pas à l'éteindre malgré tout!
> Est ce embêtant pour mon MB de ne jamais être vraiment éteint?



ba pas vraiment génant de ne pas l'eteindre, c pas un pc 
perso je le met tout le temps en veille.
mais ce qui a pas bon malgrés tout c que tu as un truc qui va plus, ne pas pouvoir eteindre c vraiment pas normal !!
perso c la premiere fois que je vois ça, surtout, meme en redémarrant l'ordi...


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Juillet 2008)

As-tu essayer de réparer le disque dur à partir de l'utilitaire de disque?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (9 Juillet 2008)

whiteoak a dit:


> Oui  c'est exactement ça je ne peux l'éteindre qu'en maintenant le bouton de démarrage enfoncé et je crois que c'est ue procédure à éviter, du coup je ne l'éteins plus jamais.
> Cela fait donc plusieurs semaines que ça dure, *j'ai vérifié l'état du mac book dans les utilitaires, ça me dit que tout va bien. *
> Onyx me dit aussi que tout va bien mais n'arrive pas à l'éteindre malgré tout!
> Est ce embêtant pour mon MB de ne jamais être vraiment éteint?




Je pense qu'il a déjà tenté l'opération, et que ça n'a rien donné


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Juillet 2008)

...:rose: en effet...


----------



## giga64 (9 Juillet 2008)

Pour réparer le disque interne, il faut utiliser l'utilitaire de disque du DVD d'install...

Donc on insère le DVD dans le mange-disque, on force l'extinction (puisqu'il n'y a pas d'autres moyen ).
On redémarre en maintenant la touche option ("alt") enfoncée, puis on sélectionne le disque d'install dans le choix proposé, on passe la sélection de la langue, mais on ne poursuit pas l'installation ! On sélectionne l'utilitaire de disque dans le menu utilitaires si je me souviens bien.

Dans l'util disque, on sélectionne le disque physique dans la colonne de gauche, puis dans l'onglet S.O.S on fait réparer le disque...
Enfin on redémarre le mac.

Si le PB persiste, tu seras bon pour une clean-install !

As-tu réparé les autorisations ? 

T'as un disque dur externe où sauvegarder tes données ?

Il est parfaitement anormal que ton MB refuse de se fermer ! Il faut solutionner le PB !

C'est sûr que si l'informatique c'est du chinois pour toi, c'est pas gagné 

Après un arrêt raté, tu peux examiner le rapport d'erreur avec la console -> Applications/Utilitaires/Console
Mais bon, il faut savoir exploiter les infos qu'il contient...

@+


----------



## whiteoak (9 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour tout ces conseils, concrètement voilà où j'en suis
J'ai fait une sauvegarde Tieme machine sur un DD externe
J'ai réparé les autorisations, ce qui est OK
J'ai vérifié le disque OK aussi
Le mac fait toujours le même caprice...
Donc je vais imprimer la procédure conseillée pour redémarrer avec le cd (pour pouvoir suivre en faisant la manip...)
Je pense que comme ça je ne devrai pas faire trop de bêtises!!
A bientôt!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (9 Juillet 2008)

Et si ça ne marche pas, t'es bon pour une Clean Install (en espérant que tu n'aie pas à aller jusque là)


----------



## whiteoak (15 Juillet 2008)

Merci à tous, j'ai forcé le redémarrage avec le dvd d'installation et sans formater j'ai demandé une réparation du disque, et depuis cette manip hier j'ai retravaillé avec tout ce que j'utilise habituellement et ça marche!!! Je peux l'éteindre!!!
Merci pour tous ces conseils et pour l'adresse du site mac facile bien sympa ce site!!
Petit détail supplémentaire c'est vrai que le fait de ne pouvoir l'éteindre n'était pas le plus génant (puisqu'il semble que cela ne soit pas nocif pour le mb) en revanche je ne pouvais plus faire les mises à jour nécessitant un redémarrage puisque celui ci ne se faisait plus non plus!!


----------



## Full62fr (17 Juillet 2008)

Tu n'avais pas par pur hasard désactivé avec Onyx les Boutons : Redémarrer, Arrêter et Fermer la session..... si c'est le cas cela venait de la.


----------

